# DTG and 100% polyester



## fshu (Mar 13, 2012)

I currently operate a Brother GT-541 non white printer and am looking at upgrading to a white printer however, white printers DO NOT print on 100% polyester and increasingly my customers are asking for polyester t's. In fact the best we can currently achieve is 50/50 blends. Does anyone know if the industry is working on a DTG printer that can print 100%?


----------



## AllenT (Oct 9, 2009)

At this time no one is able to print white on 100%, the ink will not adhere to the fabric.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

AllenT said:


> At this time no one is able to print white on 100%, the ink will not adhere to the fabric.


Allen it can be done!

I have printed quite a few jobs on 100% Dark polyester on my Kornit Storm II.

For me to print 100% polyester I put 10% more white ink down and change my curing times / temps.

Picture below is 100% polyester Hi Vis work Wear.


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

looks good Justin, what are you using for pretreat?


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Its printed on a Kornit so just the standard wet pre treatment.


----------



## AllenT (Oct 9, 2009)

justin_86 said:


> Allen it can be done!
> 
> I have printed quite a few jobs on 100% Dark polyester on my Kornit Storm II.
> 
> ...


Justin, how is the duribility. over 10 to 20 washes?


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Easily over 10 - 20 washes.

Im still running wash tests but at this stage.

Cold water wash is perfect

Hot wash at 90c has lost about 5 brightness after the first wash.


----------



## AllenT (Oct 9, 2009)

justin_86 said:


> Easily over 10 - 20 washes.
> 
> Im still running wash tests but at this stage.
> 
> ...


Thanks, what PT are you using? I'm really intrigued.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

It is just standard Kornit Pretreatment and inks.

The Kornit system is completely different to Epson based inks and pre treatments.


----------

